# 30ml pet bottles



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

westpack lifestyle...r20 for 6

syringes r75 for 100 10ml

pipettes r5.90 for 10 x 3ml

diy heaven


----------



## Andre (3/9/16)

That does not look like PET bottles? HDPE maybe?


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Andre said:


> That does not look like PET bottles? HDPE maybe?


thx andre will ask the staff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/9/16)

I was at the Honeydew branch yesterday and they're out of 50ml amber bottles, they only have 25ml and 100ml now. I bought some 25ml to make up 10ml testing samples. But I really wanted the 50ml as those are perfect for my typical 30ml mixes. I noticed that they're also out of the witch's hat plastic bottles. I wanted to get a 100ml or 2x50ml witch's hat for nic. I saw that they are also out of amber dropper bottles. I hope they're just sold out and haven't decided to stop stocking them. It would also be nice if they stocked 1ml syringes for really small flavour additions, 3ml is currently their smallest.

Some other stuff I've noticed there with vaping application:

* the small plastic shooter glasses work great as atty stands. Why spend R65 on an atty stand when you can buy a pack of a bazillion shooter glasses for about R10?

* they have fairly large silicone chopping mats for R30. If you're coiling or mixing and don't want to mess on the table, it's a great vape mat.

* loads and loads of plastic containers and utility boxes for vape gear. I like the Magyver toolboxes or the smaller organizer box which could be used for rolls of wire, coils, cotton, small tools, batteries, etc.

* the pbusardo size paper towel roll for the* really *messy vaper.

* and last but not least, the Smok TFV8 user's handy juice dispenser.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

i will post a pic of my flavour organiser once im done...im ocd abt system and gng through 140 bottles to find my flavour was insane...so went and bought some stuff to organise with an index

that place is vapers heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I was at the Honeydew branch yesterday and they're out of 50ml amber bottles, they only have 25ml and 100ml now. I bought some 25ml to make up 10ml testing samples. But I really wanted the 50ml as those are perfect for my typical 30ml mixes. I noticed that they're also out of the witch's hat plastic bottles. I wanted to get a 100ml or 2x50ml witch's hat for nic. I saw that they are also out of amber dropper bottles. I hope they're just sold out and haven't decided to stop stocking them. It would also be nice if they stocked 1ml syringes for really small flavour additions, 3ml is currently their smallest.
> 
> Some other stuff I've noticed there with vaping application:
> 
> ...


wow..shooter glass fot atty stand...


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

what hang on...honeydew as in beyer naude lifestyle?...they said they dnt have amber bottles..so its a case of out of stock rather than dnt have


----------



## RichJB (3/9/16)

If you want to be a bit more artistic about it, buy and drink some 250ml wine mini-bottles. Atties sit perfectly on the neck of the bottle. 

Yeah, I was at the Beyers Naude one. They had an absolute buttload of 50ml amber bottles last time I was there, now they have none. Same with the witch's hat plastic bottles. I got a bit worried because I didn't see how they could have sold them all in such a short time since I was last there. Hopefully they'll restock soon.


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

i got the 100l macgyver box and some freezer tupperware for wire etc..


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/9/16)

RichJB said:


> * and last but not least, the Smok TFV8 user's handy juice dispenser.



LOL - I know the feeling!


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/9/16)

RichJB said:


> If you want to be a bit more artistic about it, buy and drink some 250ml wine mini-bottles. Atties sit perfectly on the neck of the bottle.
> 
> Yeah, I was at the Beyers Naude one. They had an absolute buttload of 50ml amber bottles last time I was there, now they have none. Same with the witch's hat plastic bottles. I got a bit worried because I didn't see how they could have sold them all in such a short time since I was last there. Hopefully they'll restock soon.



I thinks more and more DIY'ers have caught onto the Wespack trick as I also "shop" at the Beyers branch and saw the rapid decline of the basic goodies as discussed above.

I chatted to the ladies at the counter and they ordered some bits for me, ie amber dropper bottles, etc.
Just ask them and they'll get it in for you or bring it from another branch - i got my bits from them the next day...

BTW, they also have 3ml disposable pipette's and those 50ml mixing tubes at a far better price than our "regular" suppliers. 

Now, if I can just find a way to make this stand (while measuring on scale) I'll be sorted - perhaps the shot glass idea?


----------



## Warlock (5/9/16)

A” Pet” bottle will have a triangle of chasing arrows embossed into the base with a “1” in the centre. A HDPE bottle will have a “2” in the centre of the triangle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

Warlock said:


> A” Pet” bottle will have a triangle of chasing arrows embossed into the base with a “1” in the centre. A HDPE bottle will have a “2” in the centre of the triangle.


thx..which is better?


----------



## Warlock (5/9/16)

I can’t answer as to which is the better @incredible_hullk . I’m not going to fret about it.

For example Blck Vapour’s Vg and Pg is supplied in Pet bottles, but all there concentrates come in HDPE dropper bottles (which I prefer).

I have some premium e-liquids here, one is in a Pet bottle and another is in a HDPE bottle and the rest are in glass bottles. I personally dislike glass.....it takes forever to get the stuff out of them.

Pet bottles are stiff and very clear...HDPE are softer and slightly opaque and look cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

Afaik PET has better clarity and chemical resistance, and can withstand slightly higher temps. I just checked the bottom of my droppers. They're made by Demco. The 30ml dropper has "HDPE" printed on the bottom. The 100ml droppers I bought today have nothing to indicate material on the bottom. There is a triangle logo of sorts but it's so small you'd need an electron microscope to see what is printed inside. I'm assuming it's HDPE because it's not as clear as the other plastic bottles that West Pack sells.

I don't think it makes much difference. PET seems harder and clearer, like shiny 2l cold drink bottles. HDPE seems squishier and opaque, like dropper bottles. Both are accepted by the FDA for food/drink applications afaik.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Afaik PET has better clarity and chemical resistance, and can withstand slightly higher temps. I just checked the bottom of my droppers. They're made by Demco. The 30ml dropper has "HDPE" printed on the bottom. The 100ml droppers I bought today have nothing to indicate material on the bottom. There is a triangle logo of sorts but it's so small you'd need an electron microscope to see what is printed inside. I'm assuming it's HDPE because it's not as clear as the other plastic bottles that West Pack sells.
> 
> I don't think it makes much difference. PET seems harder and clearer, like shiny 2l cold drink bottles. HDPE seems squishier and opaque, like dropper bottles. Both are accepted by the FDA for food/drink applications afaik.


thx...mine also doesnt indicate...was worried abt safety


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

I don't think you need worry about that. From Wiki's entry on HDPE:



> Milk jugs and other hollow goods manufactured through blow molding are the most important application area for HDPE, accounting for one-third of worldwide production, or more than 8 million tons.



If it's used for a basic necessity like milk containers, I reckon it's 100% safe for vaping. And from the Wiki entry on plastic bottles:



> *High Density Polyethylene (HDPE)* is the most widely used resin for plastic bottles. This material is economical, impact resistant, and provides a good moisture barrier. HDPE is compatible with a wide range of products including acids and caustics but is not compatible with solvents. It is supplied in FDA-approved food grade.



If the FDA approves it, you just know it will make your hair shiny and your teeth white. The FDA is looking after our health.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/16)

I cant remember who asked previously (another thread) but blck vapour listened to our wishes and now stocks 3 sizes of PET bottles and separate nozzles!

Nice one - thanks @Richio!

I found the other thread


----------

